# rvusa get together 2



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

ok we have a date September>> 12-15/09 ,, this is a long 4 day weekend ,, starting on Friday and ending on Monday ,,, ok guy's do u'r stuff ,, then we'll vote  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Why do I always have to be the bearer of bad news?   

Sorry Rod!

September 12, 2009 is a Saturday. I don't know why the 12th - 15th would be a 4 day weekend.  Labor Day is September 7th, 2009.

Hey! Let's make it RVUSAFORUM Day! If we get a big enough ruckus going and have to have federal troops to disperse us, then they might put us on the calendar!  :clown:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Rod forgot to flip the calendar.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## dennis1949 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

has anyone got a clue to where it would be helded


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Dennie I think Rod has it set up at Misty River RV  resort in Tn near his home in Greenback. He will back on later and give us all the correct dates time and place.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Or maybe he didn't have a 09  calendar   :laugh:  and was couinting his finger and toes to get the date :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :clown: But that was Ok because will know that Tex is always on top of everything and made the correction


----------



## utmtman (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Well I work thru Labor day for the parks so I hope he keeps it a week later or more.  Will have to make a mad dash from Washington to where ever we choose to have it.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Lee it's looks like the Labor Day week end ext year 09


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

OK ,, Tex u got me ,, i was infact looking at an 08 calender ,,, but i was thinking about having it the week after Labor day ,, on that next weekend ,,, and it will (hopefully ) be at Misty River RV Resort in the smokey's ,, but date is still pending ,,, sorry for the fowl up ,,, now i know why i work on rvs and not plan stuff ,, to many dates to remember  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Rod since you came up with the sugestion, I vote for you to pick a date and let's plan around that. Now if that date doesn't work let someone else who is planning on showing up come up with a date and lets work off that .JMHO


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

i still say the first weekend after labor day (in 2009) what date will that be???? and make it for Friday thru Monday  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

OK ROD, I am planning my calendar events for next year with this date. I hope other can and will do the same. Question: are we still planning on Misty RIVER RV RESORT, an if so how soon do we need to make our reservation?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Hollis ,, i will ck with MR on the dates while up there this weekend ,, and i will let u know ,, i think it maybe too way in advance ,, but then agian ,, maybe not ,,, i am gonna try and get the owner to cut us a deal on sights ,, that is if we get enough people ,,, but agian i'll let u know ,,, we have plenty of time to plan this one ,, u know    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
But do let me know when u'r in the smokey's this yr ,, i'll be glad to come and visit ,, opps i think i already said that ,,, oh well    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

just sometime in Sept, haven't planned the days yet


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

ok ,, there we have one,,, somtime in sept ,,, but i will for sure look at a 09 cal.. and pick some dates ,,, thank u all for u'r interest ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Might even show up that way this Sept. if I can get everthing done around here before hitting the road again. Where you staying Hollis?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Well we were going to La Conte Point but afer I read the reviews we will not be going there. So as of now not sure I will get with the DW and try to find a place this week and post back


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

have you ever stayed around Townsend the quit side?


----------



## utmtman (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

I agree with something other than a holiday weekend because of the possibility of crowds.  The week after or later works great for me.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Ok, I will look at a calendar for a date and send it to Rod . from there we will wait on other to agree or suggest another date.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2



The weekend of Sept 19 & 20. But, I'm not traveling 900 miles to spend two days with you jokers. Since Rod has an apparent financial interest in Misty Rivers he should be able to get a rally rate for several days. I just hope by then he is finished with the shock treatments. We will have to hook all our gensets together if we have to give him treatments and we have to remember to bring the ice cream...don't want him to get cranky. Watch for the bears!!!

Now I'm going to really foul things up. Petit Jean State Park in Arkansas might be more central for alot of us.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Once the date and place gets settled on, maybe some of us can make plans to drive together.  You know I get lost going from one room to another and I have yet to buy that GPS.  I looked at the Misty River site. Looks like a beautiful place but it is quite far from South East Texas.  I know that there is not one place that is central to everyone but I am with Jim on the driving 900 miles just to turn around and come back.  I think for us it will have to be someplace we can drive in less than 12 hours or so.  If it were during our regular vacation, that would not be a problem but like I put in another post next year we are going to Las Vegas during our "whole one week" vacation and that will be in June.  Hey maybe everyone wants to go to Vegas in June.   :laugh: We could make a caravan of that.  Who's in?   :laugh:  :clown:  :kiss:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Been to Peti Jean State Park and it was nice.   Think I've got Rod figured out.  He aint a real person but a robot that Tex has created here to fool us all.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil: . Remember the one he had on his talk forum


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Oh no, Chelse. My robots have all their hair!   :clown: 

PS. Sorry, Rod!  I couldn't resist!


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: rvusa get together 2

Rod and Chelse we have decided to head that way Sept 27 and be head home 2 Oct. 08. As of now no RV site selected.


----------

